# May I just say EUW...



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, So here I was browsing new cockatiel videos on youtube when I can across this. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4484Vl-s-hM

You may not have been able to watch much of this. I know it kind of made me feel sick. I can't tell if it's a man or a woman doing this, but I'm very disturbed.

*PLEASE GO TO YOUTUBE IF YOU HAVE AN ACCOUNT AND FLAG THIS VIDEO!*


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!  Can you flag it as unappropriate! GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!! That is beyond nuts! That's some preverted


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

I only have the internet at work, so I'm a bit hesitant to click on that from here. And from Aly's reaction I don't know if I want to.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cassie said:


> I only have the internet at work, so I'm a bit hesitant to click on that from here. And from Aly's reaction I don't know if I want to.


You probably don't. Someone posted a video of them getting off their cockatiel. And I don't mean opps why is the cockatiel rubbing it self on my arm. I mean they were rubbing the cockatiel on purpuse. So Gross.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Cassie said:


> I only have the internet at work, so I'm a bit hesitant to click on that from here. And from Aly's reaction I don't know if I want to.


IT IS SICK!!!!! You know I don't write in big letter for just any reason! Rubbing her vent to get it off! The comments say :

"Female cockatiel is satisfied by Human's Hand and has laid an egg recently. amazing !! "

HOW THE )#*(&%)#*(@ is that amazing! That is sick! That is one lonely perverted person and I just signed up for an utube account JUST to post how sick this is. I feel bad for this person's children if they have any!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aly said:


> OMG!!!!!!  Can you flag it as unappropriate! GEEZ!!!!!!!!!!!! That is beyond nuts! That's some preverted


I did in fact flag this video for shocking and disgusting actions. 
I will say I think like twice I let Aladdin rub himself on my knee, but that was when he was alone and had no mate. I felt sorry for him. But this is beyond gross, I can't believe anyone would do such a thing. I would never stop my birds from masturbating themselves in their cages but I'm surely not going to do it for them. YUCK! :censor:


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Are you serious???? God there are some freaks out there. Why have they allowed that on there? I can't think of the term for that right now, but isn't that illegal?


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Cassie said:


> Are you serious???? God there are some freaks out there. Why have they allowed that on there? I can't think of the term for that right now, but isn't that illegal?


I know, I couldn't believe it either. I thought the tittle was a joke, but it's not and it's sick. I don't think that person should own pets if that think that's ok. I flagged it a second time for animal abuse. It's just so wrong. 

So if you see it and you have a youtube account, please flag it and maybe we can get it removed.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I just signed up for an email account-leaving a note and flagged it! That person needs to be put into a mental ward!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Flagged it. That's really f'ing wrong in so many ways - why the heck would you want to get your bird off with your own hand when they could use a perch.. EW. I could never ever do that to one of my 'tiels, NEVER. I hope it gets removed, I'm gonna keep flagging it if it doesn't.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Aly said:


> I justed signed up for an email account-left a note and flagged it! That person needs to be put into a mental ward!


I just left a comment on the video as well about how sick it is, and so very twisted.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Flagged it. That's really f'ing wrong in so many ways - why the heck would you want to get your bird off with your own hand when they could use a perch.. EW. I could never ever do that to one of my 'tiels, NEVER. I hope it gets removed, I'm gonna keep flagging it if it doesn't.


I only hope this freak doesn't have any other pets as well. Sick sick sick person!


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

The department I work for is responsible for classifying publications and films in Australia. Without seeing it, but reading the description, I believe that would be refused classification. Why is it allowed on a popular website where children can access it???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Raven2322 said:


> I only hope this freak doesn't have any other pets as well. Sick sick sick person!


So do I.  UGH.. it made me sick to my stomach. 

I flagged it twice, it won't let me flag it again, unfortunately. I'm hoping it gets flagged enough to be taken off.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Solace. said:


> So do I.  UGH.. it made me sick to my stomach.
> 
> I flagged it twice, it won't let me flag it again, unfortunately. I'm hoping it gets flagged enough to be taken off.


I flagged it twice as well. I'm tempted to post other places/bird boards asking people to flag as well.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

We done it!!!!

* This video has been removed due to terms of use violation. *

Thank God. Obviously the people who deal with things like that seen it how we see it, disgusting and foul.


----------



## gforce (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven`t looked at it and I don`t want to judging by the replies. Disturbing images of animals be it feather or fur upset me to much.  I am glad you have all flagged it you have my support.

gforce


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Be very glad you didn't see it. Everyone was totally disgusted with it, it's something NO ONE should have to see, nor should it be put on YouTube. Did anyone manage to see what his name was? he could very well put it back up, being the brainless idiot he is, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am so glad that youtube took the video down.


----------



## Matt (Mar 2, 2009)

Cassie said:


> The department I work for is responsible for classifying publications and films in Australia. Without seeing it, but reading the description, I believe that would be refused classification. Why is it allowed on a popular website where children can access it???


Theres all kinds of crap in there. And it takes them somewhere around 24 hours most times to take stuff down if it violates any terms of use.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Be very glad you didn't see it. Everyone was totally disgusted with it, it's something NO ONE should have to see, nor should it be put on YouTube. Did anyone manage to see what his name was? he could very well put it back up, being the brainless idiot he is, I wouldn't be surprised.


I don't remember but I do remember they had no other videos on there- the first one was this one.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

i didnt see it and i think i'm glad i didn't.the reactions sounded terrable.


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I just went there to add a flag as well...really didn't want to see it, but found that it had indeed "been removed due to terms of use violation". YAY! Good for you guys for catching that and having it removed. High fives for all of you!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam glad it got taken down, some people are just :wacko:


----------

